# Potting Soil



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I was wondering if regular potting soil would be OK to put into a planted tank with fish. What's the difference between aquatic soil and potting soil? I have a 100% flourite based tank and would like to eventually plant some HC and other smaller plants but am worried that the smaller plants will not root properly since there are bottom dwellers. I currently have some HC (thanks for the RAOK erijinal) growing emersed with regular soil, which I would like to augment on top of the flourite to make the foreground. So, would something like Schultz potting soil plus be OK to put into the tank or would I specifically have to use the Schultz aquatic soil?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*soil*

|I would not use potting soil as it my contain fertilizer and other unwanted things. I have two tanks with a soil substrate, Ace Hardware top soil was put in a layer 1/2 inch deep on bottom of tank covered with 2.5 inch's of flourite. Plain top soil is the best choice IMO, heavy root feeders grow like swords grow like crazy & flower often.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

If there's top soil on the bottom under flourite, it wouldn't help with trying to grow small foreground plants such as HC since the roots most likely won't reach the bottom. Would growing the HC emersed in the top soil so that the roots spread to hold the soil together, then placing the the mat of soil on top of the flourite be a better alternative?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Shultz potting soil and aquatic soil are two totally different things. The former is augmented dirt and the latter is an inert fired clay that is very similar to Flourite. You should be able to grow HC just fine in Flourite w/ proper fertilization.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Aron that the HC would grow just fine in fluorite alone, but IMO a little soil under the substrate can be very helpful & you would be surprised at how far roots will grow to get the goodies:eyebrows:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

hoto: 

Photo please. It sounds wonderful!


----------

